# John Philpot and spitting on the Arian swine



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 6, 2020)

No, the title of this post is not hyperbolic on my part (even if the language of this Reformer is not meant to be taken literally):

... A lively faith is not dumb, but is always ready to resist the gainsayers, as David saith, “I have believed, and therefore I have spoken.” Speak then, you that have tongues to praise and confess against these Arians; exalt your voice like a trumpet, that the simple people may beware of their Pharisaical venom, and be not deceived, as now many are unawares of simplicity. Suffer them not to pass by you unpointed at: yea, if they be so stout that they will not cease to speak against God our Saviour and Christ, (as they are all new baptized enemies thereto,) refrain not to spit at such inordinate swine as are not ashamed to tread under their feet the precious godhead of our Saviour Jesus Christ. ...

For more, see John Philpot and spitting on the Arian swine.


----------

